# Any suggestion for Canadian holiday?



## Capt Lightning (Jul 25, 2022)

Next year, it's our 50th. Wedding anniversary so a special holiday would be nice. Mrs. L says that she's always wanted to see Canada, but we have no idea where.  We like a mix of city break and countryside, so maybe a two centre break.   Any ideas?


----------



## Pinky (Jul 25, 2022)

Capt Lightning said:


> Next year, it's our 50th. Wedding anniversary so a special holiday would be nice. Mrs. L says that she's always wanted to see Canada, but we have no idea where.  We like a mix of city break and countryside, so maybe a two centre break.   Any ideas?



You might consider eastern Canada, say, Toronto and/or Ottawa for a city experience .. then, the east coast.
All I can suggest, is, research first!


----------



## MrPants (Jul 25, 2022)

Wow! I just looked up where you live. That's really out there in terms of distance to an international airport I believe?

Where do you plan to fly out of? This is important if you don't want to take a second, connecting flight once you arrive in Canada. If you fly out of Glasgow, either Toronto or Vancouver are your choices of non-stop flights. If you fly out of Heathrow then you can add Montreal to the list of Canadian airports that you can fly into non-stop.

All these major cities will offer you and your bride a fabulous array of sights and activities, both city & rural.

Here's a snapshot of the possibilities for each:
*Montreal* - lots to see and do in Montreal itself. The 'old' part of the city is a fabulous area to shop around with a vast array of excellent restaurants. From Montreal you could hire a car and head to Quebec City, not exactly rural but a both fascinating and historical city along the St. Lawrence River all contained in a small, walkable area - GREAT eateries there too! These areas are primarily French speaking although in the tourist areas, you'll have no problem getting along with English - just bring your 'tourist $$' lol.

(Quebec City)


*Toronto* - Again, lots to do in the city core. Museum, world class aquarium, the CN Tower and sports facility Skydome (Rogers Centre) where you could catch a major league baseball game (I know, you don't follow baseball or know the rules but it's about the experience - not the game itself  Tons of great eateries or even grab some street meat off vendor carts as you stroll the city. For your more rural spot - hire a car and head down to the Niagara area! (2 hour drive one way). Not only Niagara Falls to see there but an area called 'Niagara On The Lake'. An area filled with wineries and more grape vineyards than you've likely ever seen. Lots of fruit orchards.

(Skydome)


(Niagara Falls)


Vancouver - Also a fabulous city with tons of sights and things to do within the city itself or you could hop over to Vancouver Island by ferry from there too and poke around the Island which is a little more rural outside of it's capitol Victoria but if you choose Vancouver then you MUST hire a car and drive up through the Canadian Rocky Mountains. Yet yourselves up to Banff and Jasper. Stunning scenery of the likes you'll see nowhere else. A trip to Canada's west cost without seeing the Rockies would be a travesty!

(Moraine Lake - near Lake Louise Alta.)


As @Pinky mentioned, Canada's east coast is a great place as well. Most friendly, welcoming people you could ever meet and if you want to gorge your on fresh lobster and other seafood for a week or so your could fly into Toronto then catch a connecting flight to Halifax Nove Scotia and use that as your city base. Hire a car and drive around Atlantic Canada or do the Cabot Trail drive in Cape Breton (about a 2 day trip from Halifax to do the whole trip by car). Lots of Scottish heritage in Nova Scotia & Cape Breton area too!

Sorry for the long winded offering but hey, Canada's a big place so this is really just the short story version lol  Hope there's at least some 'food for thought' here for you!


----------



## Alligatorob (Jul 25, 2022)

Just got back from a week visiting Vancouver Island, it is truly an amazing place.  I recommended it highly.

Banff and Jasper are also places I have been and highly recommend.

@MrPants did a good job of describing both.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jul 25, 2022)

Thanks for your responses.  Yes, it is a big place and that's why we would have to narrow it down a bit.

Actually, I'm not far from Aberdeen international airport, although it mostly serves Europe.  Nevertheless, from there I can fly via. Manchester, Heathrow or Amsterdam to almost anywhere.
Glasgow and Edinburgh airports are about 3 1/2 hours drive.

An interesting link between here and Canada.  George Stephen, The first president of the Canadian Pacific railrway, came from Banff in Scotland - just a short drive from here.  Banff in Canada was named after this.


----------



## Don M. (Jul 25, 2022)

The nicest "road trip" we ever took was through Western Canada.  There is a "triangle" from Edmonton, to Kamloops to Calgary that has the nicest mountain scenery in N. America.  Edmonton is a real nice city, with a huge shopping center.  Driving that route requires a bit of caution due to the number of elk, moose, and mountain goats that also use the roadways.


----------



## Mizmo (Jul 25, 2022)

My one regret  in my travel days is that I never did an East Coast trip....

https://www.readersdigest.ca/travel/canada/10-essential-east-coast-experiences/


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 25, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Just got back from a week visiting Vancouver Island, it is truly an amazing place.  I recommended it highly.
> 
> Banff and Jasper are also places I have been and highly recommend.
> 
> @MrPants did a good job of describing both.


isn't it funny what people like?.. My husband spent 6 months in Banff, Lake Louise etc, working .. and hated all of it... I don't want to upset my Canadian friends saying what he thought of the people, but he wasn't complementary... 

I so wanted to visit that area because it's  got to be one of the wonders of the world in terms of Beauty, but he would never  even hear of going again....and despite Canada being the HUGE place that it is, his experience coloured this thoughts about the whole of Canada..


----------



## Jules (Jul 25, 2022)

@Mr Pants gave a great overview.  
How much time will you have for this trip? 
What season? 
Niagara Falls is a given if you decide on the Toronto area.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 25, 2022)

I would rent a car and spend a little city time in Montreal and Quebec then head around the Gaspe to Nova Scotia, Prince Edward Island and back around to Quebec/Montreal.

If you don’t want to rent a car I would do a deep dive into one of the major cities.  Toronto, Montreal and Quebec all have a nice mix of old and new.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jul 25, 2022)

Jules said:


> @Mr Pants gave a great overview.
> How much time will you have for this trip?
> What season?
> Niagara Falls is a given if you decide on the Toronto area.


It's only an idea at the moment, but it seems like a good one.  Time, probably 10-14 days, season - Autumn. ideally September.   I've always  organised our own holidays, but I might look at what package deals are on offer.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 25, 2022)

Capt Lightning said:


> It's only an idea at the moment, but it seems like a good one.  Time, probably 10-14 days, season - Autumn. ideally September.   I've always  organised our own holidays, but I might look at what package deals are on offer.


If you come in the fall consider a cruise from Montreal along the Atlantic Coast.


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 25, 2022)

When I only saw the title, and didn't notice poster's location, I initially thought it meant Canada doesn't have enough holidays so let's make up some more for them!!


----------



## Alligatorob (Jul 25, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> My husband spent 6 months in Banff, Lake Louise etc, working .. and hated all of it... I don't want to upset my Canadian friends saying what he thought of the people, but he wasn't complementary...


Too bad and not my experience, but I could hazard a guess as to what your husband experienced.

Banff and the Lake Louise area remind me in some ways of Jackson Hole and the Tetons in the US.  Both beautiful places that draw a lot of tourists and tourist money.  Long ago I lived for a few years near Jackson.  My observation was that people tended to fall into a few categories, tourists were the vast majority, then people who worked in the tourist industry making money off of the tourists, and then the smallest group, the true locals.  That can be a hard "society" to fit into, I know a lot of people who would have said the same about the locals in the Jackson Hole area.  Maybe your husband experienced something similar?


hollydolly said:


> it's got to be one of the wonders of the world in terms of Beauty


Absolutely it is!  Go, even if the people are not to your liking the place will more than make up for that.  And I suspect you and the Captain would fit in fine.

Oh, and one important difference between the Jackson Hole area and Banff.  While both are impressive and worth seeing I found the size, diversity and expanse of it all much greater in Banff - more impressive.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 25, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Too bad and not my experience, but I could hazard a guess as to what your husband experienced.
> 
> Banff and the Lake Louise area remind me in some ways of Jackson Hole and the Tetons in the US.  Both beautiful places that draw a lot of tourists and tourist money.  Long ago I lived for a few years near Jackson.  My observation was that people tended to fall into a few categories, tourists were the vast majority, then people who worked in the tourist industry making money off of the tourists, and then the smallest group, the true locals.  That can be a hard "society" to fit into, I know a lot of people who would have said the same about the locals in the Jackson Hole area.  Maybe your husband experienced something similar?
> 
> ...


I can't go now..not on my own.. now he's gone..and anyway he never ever wanted to go again, it's not an exaggeration to say he would have gouged his owb eyes out first. I have to say.. he was working there as a member of a British Film crew, so it's not even like he had to work for any Canadians, but he really hated everything.. including the food..


----------



## Gaer (Jul 25, 2022)

You didn't say if you were driving or flying, taking a cruise, what?
Al you get to see from a ship is eagles and whales.
The mountains take your breath away!
If you drive,  Well, I've never been to Eastern Canada, but I've
driven the Alcan several times and it's INCREDIBLE!
Dawson, Whitehorse, Skagway, into Tok and on into Alaska!
You  get to experience THE REAL Alaska!  Meet the folks!
Just my opinion.
It's so wonderful you get to do this!  Have fun!


----------



## MrPants (Jul 25, 2022)

@Capt Lightning, Your money will go further in Canada as well.
Exchange rate at the moment is about 1.5' in other words, 1 pound sterling buys you $1.55 Canadian!


----------



## bowmore (Jul 25, 2022)

I am attaching 2 trip stories. One is from Western Canada, The other from Eastern Canada. They will give you a flavor of both sides of that beautiful country.


----------



## MrPants (Jul 25, 2022)

Thanks for the info. on Banff @Capt Lightning. I didn't know that but it doesn't surprise me. There's a lot of Scottish influence in Canada's history. 

The sleepy little town of Pictou Nova Scotia for instance on the east coast. The ship Hector landed there in 1773 which started a wave of Scottish immigrants headed for Nova Scotia. 
In fact the Provincial name Nova Scotia is derived from the Latin term 'New Scotland'.



In Pictou they are actually building a replica of the Ship Hector that brought those first Scottish people to our shores!


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 25, 2022)

*No pictures of Vancouver or Victoria? Beautiful country here on the west coast. *


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 25, 2022)

bowmore said:


> I am attaching 2 trip stories. One is from Western Canada, The other from Eastern Canada. They wii give you a flavor of both sides of that beautiful country.


Thanks so much for posting these. So beautiful!


----------



## bowmore (Jul 25, 2022)

Shalimar said:


> *No pictures of Vancouver or Victoria? Beautiful country here on the west coast. *


See post #18


----------



## Geezer Garage (Jul 25, 2022)

I've only been to BC, and really enjoyed it. The forests are amazing, very primordial, and Vancouver Island was spectacular. Looking forward to seeing the eastern parts.


----------



## Moon Rat (Jul 25, 2022)

I am not Canadian, but I always liked Ontario and Toronto. Be sure to stop at the Falls.


----------



## MickaC (Jul 25, 2022)

@Capt Lightning   CONGRATULATIONS on your upcoming anniversary.
I think it’s wonderful that you may be celebrating with a trip to Canada.
So many have given you great suggestions…..so many eye catching places to see.
Good luck in making your decision.


----------



## dseag2 (Jul 25, 2022)

I agree with @MrPants re: Niagara On The Lake.  It is absolutely beautiful.  I attended a conference there and thoroughly enjoyed it.

Hard to go wrong with Canada in general.  Vancouver and Montreal are also beautiful cities to visit during the summer/fall.  If you stay in Vancouver, you can visit Victoria by ferry during the day.  If you like to be outdoors, Butchart Gardens is amazing.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 25, 2022)

I haven't been to Canada since the Expo 67 which was held in Montreal. When we were there...I loved the food and the shopping. My grandson told me just before COVID hit that he wanted to take a trip (perhaps the two of us) to Toronto but that didn't happen.  Here's a list of suggestions:
https://www.getyourguide.com/magazine/2020/07/best-places-to-visit-in-canada/?cmp=bing&campaign_id=377151465&adgroup_id=1247946168886853&target_id=dat-2329796419836470:loc-190&match_type=b&ad_id=77996766257198&msclkid=85a3620a7f0f1559397e00d5214a4930&loc_physical_ms=98351&feed_item_id=&keyword=www.getyourguide.com&partner_id=CD951&utm_medium=paid_search&utm_source=bing&utm_campaign=ct=dsa|ln=29:en|tc=us&utm_term=www.getyourguide.com&gclsrc=3p.ds&utm_content=ct=dsa|fn=f1


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jul 26, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> When I only saw the title, and didn't notice poster's location, I initially thought it meant Canada doesn't have enough holidays so let's make up some more for them!!


I never thought about that.  We Brits call all breaks, 'holidays' and don't normally use the term 'vacation'.
Flying is the obvious way to get there (Toronto, Montreal or Quebec) so the East coast would be preferred.
A couple of my friends from way back emigrated to Toronto and became moderately successful rock musicians.  One later decamped to Nevada and the other went 'back to his roots' and I think is still based in Toronto and is active on the folk music circuit.  I also have a niece who is a doctor in Calgary - but that's a long way west.

Anyway thanks for the suggestions and the photos.    We try to avoid the  places that are tourist traps and go to less frequented spots.  Years ago we made a road trip across the north USA and stayed in small towns.  It was great because people were generally helpful and intrigued
by a family of Brits turning up.


----------



## Lee (Jul 26, 2022)

One more suggestion since you mentioned flying to Toronto and staying in small towns. My area of Chatham might fit the bill, lots to do in a low key way and kind of central to the bigger cities of Toronto, London and Windsor.

Hope this link works for you. It covers all the surrounding areas.

https://daytripping.ca/


----------



## Alligatorob (Jul 26, 2022)

Y'all have me wanting to go to Canada now.  One of my dream trips is to take the travel trailer (caravan) and spend a whole summer driving from end to end...  Can't sell the wife on the idea though.

@JaniceM I also first thought that this was asking for new Canadian holidays, American meaning.  I suppose we could all use more holidays, by either the American or British definition.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jul 26, 2022)

The UK is pretty near the bottom of the list when it comes to 'public holidays'  with 8-10 per year depending on nation.  I think that 'holidays' in the US are probably what we call 'public holidays'  eg. Christmas, Easter, spring bank holiday etc..
Two countries separated by a common language!


----------



## Jules (Jul 26, 2022)

You mentioned that it’ll likely be autumn; that’s good because school will be back in.


----------



## helenbacque (Jul 26, 2022)

My favorite part of Canada is the Maritimes in the east, especially the islands - Nova Scotia, Prince Edward.  As for cities, it would be Quebec.  if you're thinking road trip, start at Quebec and drive east around the Gaspe Peninsula.  Spectacular scenery, lots of quaint fishing villages.


----------



## oldman (Aug 4, 2022)

When I lived in Cleveland, we took the kids and visited Ontario a number of times during the summer. We stayed right at the Falls in a beautiful hotel that overlooked the Falls. In the winter when the Falls froze over, they would shine color lights on it. It was a beautiful sight.


----------

